# I JUST SNAPPED OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!



## Den111 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello iam new here
iam 15
smoked pot got meesed up felt horrible
next day felt unreal for 3 hours and the next day and the next day
than i smoked black and mild with my friend(cigar) while smoking i was thinking about wat happend to me why did i felt unreal all of sudden i felt sick anreal horrible brain fog i thought i went crazy
its been 3 month now......

first 2 weeks of this horrible night mare i would think about suicide because i would feel so terrible i mean i would feel like iam gone i died i would sit on stare case and try to realize what am i what is dis??????
and it seems like this feeling would get worses when i think about but when i try not to think about it gets even more intense after few weeks it got better the terrible brain fog kinda stopped i still feel wierd and unreal world is a mystery
so here is the thing sometime like once a month i would snap back into the reality i feel so good for like 5 min i feel back in the world like i wanna live iam happy i feel outside my self its so good but than i would zoom in back into this horrible dream
HERE IS THE GOOD THING
so now i was reading some story on a site about DP
and when i read the sentence my life is like projector i felt like my whole life kinda shifted out my eyes i felt back to normal i felt free and good its like iam staring at the screen and i slowly felt like (its hard to explain itsl ike i came out out of my eyes lol i felt like iam not trapped inside my self this confusion about this world disapeed everything became so clear i looked around and felt happy my arms felt like they are mine but i still feel this mild feeling but there is no feeling of unreality and feeling of being trapped its really mild i hope it goes away and can forget about it its like u wake up and realize that uve done some emabarassing things its like u realize that dis whole time ur persanality was gone and u was on aouto pilet
i have a tip for u guys sit there and try to relax and try to change ur focus just try to snap out of it during these 3 month i was able to somehow change my focus back to normal and for like 1 min i would feel sorta normal
i believe DP is self hypnose that u need to learn how to change ur focus and snap out of ur self and feel free

lol sorry for spelling
good luck 2 u guyz


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm happy for you man, I'm 15 too. Been suffering for about 4 days, what were you reading?
Thanks for the hope


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Congratz man. If you ever need anything give us a shout- we'll be here for ya.


----------



## jessiebee (Jan 2, 2009)

I felt kind of the same, finding info on dp. The fear of being insane has gone. I haven't had a panic attack for 2 days. I don't feel the need to prove that I can still feel things. It was instant. The fear of the fear was making me so much worse. As soon as I knew that this was totally normal, I felt better.
I still have the mind fog, but that's been there for years now. Just to get away from the obsessive thinking is enough for now.
Really pleased for you


----------

